# post a pic of your bottle display



## tristian bottle

just wanted to see some pictures of how you guys display your bottles and other related items


----------



## botlenut

Hi there, Always eager to show off my Display Case with my better bottles in it. It is backlit, but pics seem to look better with the light off. Especially the Colognes which are clear, and aqua.  I collect a little bit of everything as my case shows.


----------



## botlenut

A little closer. Upper half.


----------



## botlenut

These are my pride and joy. My colognes. Every one is mint, and some are quite rare. I have dozens more to aquire that I know exist, but I only buy them at Shows, so they come slowly.


----------



## idigjars

This is a new cabinet I found at a local antique mall.  





 A close up of the top shelf






 Another cabinet I found locally






 Good luck to all digging or finding items for your collections.  Paul


----------



## baltbottles

Great displays everyone I always enjoy seeing how other peoples display their collections. Here's a picture of my Baltimore Soda display It's gotten a bit cramped I may have to build another display case soon []. 

 Chris


----------



## annie44

If you're running out of room, Chris, there are some unembossed porters I would love to take off your hands!!!


----------



## passthebottle

How do you organize clutter ?  You don't  you just put them altogether rgardless of color , age , or origin.


----------



## Lordbud

Very funny all you folks who don't live in serious earthquake country and have beautiful cabinets and bottles displayed right out in the open.[8D]


----------



## cyberdigger

One way to make your collection earthquake-proof: do not own any bottles worth a scrap! []


----------



## tristian bottle

nice displays


----------



## Poison_Us

Very nice, everyone. All of ours are in hutches so you cant see everything with the doors and frames in the way.


----------



## medbotls

Greetings everyone.  Here's the view from the living room to the kitchen via the "pass-through".  This is the first time I've posted a picture, so my fingers are crossed...hard to type this way though.....


----------



## medbotls

....and now to try posting a pic without crossing my fingers.  I admired this plate rack for a couple of years before I broke down and bought it.  I can only put one row of bottles per shelf though.


----------



## glass man

I LOVE COLOR AND THIS IS THE MAJORITY OF MY COLLECTION. i LOVE TO SEE THE SUNLIGHT SHINE THROUGH THE BOTTLES. THAT'S WHY I HAVE MY DISPLAY IN FRONT OF THE WINDOW.
 JAMIE


----------



## cobaltbot

Wow Jamie, how sweet them there are!!!


----------



## glass man

THANKS STEVE! LOTTA COOL BOTTLES N HERE AIN'T THEY? CAN YOU IMAGINE IF WE COULD SEE EVERY ONE'S BOTTLES THAT ARE ON THIS SITE OR ARE JUST PASSING THROUGH? WOW! JAMIE


----------



## glass man

> ORIGINAL:  idigjars
> 
> This is a new cabinet I found at a local antique mall.Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the top shelf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another cabinet I found locally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to all digging or finding items for your collections.Â  Paul


 

   PAUL: THE CITRON LOOKING WARNERS[?] IN THE CASE,IS IT AMERICAN? ONE OF THE DIFFERENT COUNTRIES/CITIES ONE? WILD COLOR! JAMIE


----------



## tristian bottle

[]


----------



## buzzkutt033

sure is nice seeing all these kewl collections displayed. mine a bit more modest after returning to the hobby a couple years ago. this is a display of cure bottles.....

 this is in the computer room


----------



## buzzkutt033

this is assorted what not.........  my patient understanding wife allows these in our living room. gotta say, she's much better about the bottle displays than she was with sports cards and  signed bats and balls


----------



## buzzkutt033

this cabinet is in the dining room. i've tried to spread the displays out a bit so as not to cause " problems ".........  

 i knew when i bought this cabinet it was gonna be too small.............

 i saw a really nice display somewhere......  the person had a table with opaque glass for a top and put lights underneath it. showed off the old glass beautifully. it's on my wish list.............

 jim


----------



## Rockhounder55

Somehow, I missed this thread the first time around. Here's a little shelf unit I built recently for some of my bottles, insulators, railroad artifacts, and flat irons.  ~Mike


----------



## sha11s

Hey Buzzkutt033,
 I really like how you were able to squeak in a sweet card from 4 different sports on that display  I too am enjoying a certain amount of display freedom with bottles, that I did not have with all my sports stuff. Nice work!

 Scott


----------



## epackage

an old pic, new pic's tomorrow to follow....First is a before and after that will now have another after....


----------



## Aumie

Aww...everyone's display puts mine to shame, I have all my bottles crammed on top of a small dresser.


----------



## JOETHECROW

I'm sure everyone would like to see your collection regardless,...I've had mine in many different residences, windows, bookshelves, and yes even dresser tops,[] over the last 35 years.....               Joe 

 P.S. Welcome back to the forum. J.B.


----------



## CanYaDigIt

Here's a big chunk of em.  I've been doing a lot of thinning lately and probably need to do more.


----------



## potstone

Beautiful displays everyone. I really enjoy looking
 at them. I keep coming back to this post to see them all over
 again. []


----------



## Dabeel

Really Well Done Aaron!

 Just hope you are using earthquake putty or some other method to keep em up in the event of the ground shaking sometime in the near future[]


 Doug


----------



## RedGinger

Great displays everyone!  Passthebottle's display really caught my eye.  It just has "the look".  Was it you that had that awesome picture of the snuff jar with some other bottles??  I believe it was last summer.  We were all commenting that it looked like a painting.


----------



## passthebottle

Thank-you Red!, That pictur I remember was taken just as the sun was going down and I wasn't sure whether it would come out or not.
   Because of renovations last year my bottles got all packed up and boxed away and I haven't had the motivation to start unpacking them again. 
   I'm hopeful that I'll be able to add afew good ones this season but finding new old dumps is not easy. I'm finding myself going back to dumps I've dug already just to see some older glass.


----------



## OsiaBoyce

Upstairs stairwell. North Carolina wall


----------



## OsiaBoyce

Looking at the Georgia wall, top of the stairs. Working on new shelves so I can get em all displayed. That's what the crates are doing up there.

 South Carolina bottles downstairs.


----------



## Lil red

WOW! I am trying to take some photo's and it keeps saying file to big. WHAT am I doing wrong? help please
 Lil red


----------



## Road Dog

> ORIGINAL: passthebottle
> 
> Thank-you Red!, That pictur I remember was taken just as the sun was going down and I wasn't sure whether it would come out or not.
> Because of renovations last year my bottles got all packed up and boxed away and I haven't had the motivation to start unpacking them again.
> I'm hopeful that I'll be able to add afew good ones this season but finding new old dumps is not easy. I'm finding myself going back to dumps I've dug already just to see some older glass.


 Really nice picture. Has a very nice feel to it.[]


----------



## Clam

Here is a group shot of the stuff I dug last year.....


----------



## digdug

My display area is still a work in progress. Can never find enough time to finish it. But, here are a few photos of what is done so far.


----------



## digdug

Some more...


----------



## digdug

..


----------



## CanYaDigIt

Man, everyone has some great displays.  Keep the pics coming.  I love em.


----------



## LC

Those acl displays are more than just impressive Dug and Pat , you can see the time spent in making them . Thanks for the posts . Some other great displays shown as well .


----------



## LC

Here is a display of some of my bottles . I built three of these cabinets , and mounted them side by side in the hallway of the house . It was hard to get a good picture of them because of the small space , but you get the idea . I believe I had posted these before some time ago on another post .


----------



## #1twin

Okay, They ain't purdy but this is the bottle room. Sorry the pics came out a little fuzzy[8|]  Marvin


----------



## #1twin

I use to know how to add more than one picture to a post, but the thing is telling me 1 upload per message?? Oh well[]


----------



## #1twin

Next.....can you say CLUTTER????? LOL


----------



## #1twin

Moving on......


----------



## #1twin

Rounding the corner of junk[]


----------



## #1twin

Check out them Turkey legs[][]


----------



## #1twin

Last one.........I think[8|]


----------



## PrivyProwler

The only display that I have a photo for at the moment.


----------



## blobbottlebob

Wow. The displays look great everybody. Until I get a different house or get better organized, I only have room to stick a few items in the windows. However, they do sparkle and catch my sttention every day,


----------



## JENLUVSBOTTLES

Here is our living room.... it's kind dark.










 This is Aarons display of Sac Meds in the bedroom....
















 This is my collection of Repros and Mexican Glass. Sorry about the dark photos...


----------



## donalddarneille

Imagine my kids suprise when I got rid of the TV and filled the entertainment stand with bottles!


----------



## donalddarneille

Seriously though, I do prefer the idea of the glass case in front of a window, but have also filled my share of book cases, entertainment stands, and even a glass doored medicine cabinet.


----------



## donalddarneille

My favorite part of it all is pulling everything out of all the cases and off all the shelves so I can re-arrange everything.






 Nice displays everyone! Gives me a few good ideas for my next project, and where to put some of the boxes of bottles that are piling up all over my house!


----------



## donalddarneille

And last but not least of the ways I enjoy displaying bottles, on a table at a bottle sale! Also another excelent method for dealing with the boxes of bottles which seem to be multiplying in my house.


----------



## sandchip

That trio of Wisconsin bottles is smokin', even to this southern boy!


----------



## Poison_Us

What nice displays of glass.  Reminds me how much I hate to dust. [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## blobbottlebob

> That trio of Wisconsin bottles is smokin', even to this southern boy!


 
 Thanks Sandchip. I realy appreciate the praise. Especially on a post where all of those gorgeous displays are posted.


----------



## Plumbata

My favorite display, probably $10,000 worth of rare Castorias right here:







 Another well-arranged display:






 [][][]


 Believe it or not (certainly the above pictures don't indicate it...), i am not quite organized enough to maintain a nice display for long, as I keep adding things and moving items around. My Peoria collection has grown pretty big and keeps growing at a decent rate, so there is nowhere to appropriately display even half of it. I had a killer display of bottles, minerals, and small antique items on shelves I made in the 6th grade, but all was disassembled several years later. Wish I had pictures because it rocked. Those were the days. []

  I believe that it doesn't need to look nice (or be visible) to know that it _is_ nice. I need to get me a house before seriously investing in display infrastructure anyway.


----------



## blobbottlebob

> My favorite part of it all is pulling everything out of all the cases and off all the shelves so I can re-arrange everything


 
 Hey Donald,
 I can totally relate to that. I will sit there and look for the right combination of colors and sizes and keep re-arranging until I am satisfied. Sometimes I'll change things up and put out some killer bottles just to see if anyone notices that they're different.[]


----------



## ktbi

Wonderful pictures/collections...I saw many, many bottles on my wish list.  I haven't posted a picture of my bottle wall for awhile.  I added two shelves and changed out some of the bottles.  I have two shelves of 'Kidney' embossed bottles, but think I have enough now to fill one whole side, so may be doing some rearranging soon. Enjoy.....Ron


----------



## ktbi

This is my other collection - Nevada Meds! I haven't acquired any for awhile as they are just too expensive. The ones I'm looking for now start at $500 and move up. I don't want them that bad.  This is about half of my collection.  The rest are boxed in the garage.  About 40 years worth.....Ron  (Edit:  the bottom shelf are samples and not Nevada Bottles)


----------



## Lordbud

> This is about half of my collection. The rest are boxed in the garage. About 40 years worth.....


 
 I'd love to see some close ups of a select few of your Nevada pharmacy/druggist bottles. My entire bottle collection is boxed in my storage room. Loma Prieta earthquake taught me a valuable lesson about displaying bottles which is if you live in earthquake country don't display glass or if you do take your chances on losing irreplaceable items. 

 When I had bottles displayed they became part of the daily background of the room, gathering dust. I never had enough shelving to properly display them anyway. It's more fun for me to go out to the storage room, grab a box and unwrap each one like it was a present. Hold it in the light, admire the embossing, etc.  Maybe take some pictures to post. Then put them all back safe and sound.


----------



## bottlechaser62

very nice...thanks for sharing.


----------



## bostaurus

I have picked up a couple dozen or more bottles in the last few months with out any idea where I would put them.  I rearranged my china hutch..putting china in closets to make room for the bottles.  My collection that has been stored at the in-laws for 7 years gets picked up in 2 weeks.  Doubt I will unpack it before we move again in July.
 This is the top of the hutch..mostly apothecary bottles but others I could not pass up...


----------



## bostaurus

Another shelf with latest veterinary bottles...


----------



## cobaltbot

Nice one's Melinda, do you have any Baltimore vet bottles?  I like the plate, it reminds me of some of the 1830's plate shards I've been finding at Stonetown.


----------



## bostaurus

I do not have any Baltimore vet bottles.  Are there any that are specifically Baltimore?  I have been amazed at the number  and types of bottles that were from Baltimore.

 The plate is Portmeirian from England.  The potteries were about 2 hours north of where we were living.  The major potteries would have resident artists that did there own thing, coming up with new ideas that may or may not be used.  The seconds store had a few plates that the artist had hand painted and were being sold cheap.  They were very much a new twist on on old style.  In a way it reminds me of the Pennsylvania Dutch style paintings but not as elaborate.


----------



## donalddarneille

> ORIGINAL:  blobbottlebob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite part of it all is pulling everything out of all the cases and off all the shelves so I can re-arrange everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Donald,
> I can totally relate to that. I will sit there and look for the right combination of colors and sizes and keep re-arranging until I am satisfied. Sometimes I'll change things up and put out some killer bottles just to see if anyone notices that they're different.[]
Click to expand...

 

 Couldn't help myself! I had to dust so I rearranged the dispplay. 

 Dusting: about 30 seconds.

  Holding each bottle up to the lite, admiring the glass, and finding the perfect place for everything: Over 2 hours!







 Looks like I was so busy admiring my bottles I forgot the main reason I started dusting..... The giant cobweb hanging down off the ceiling! Back to work I guess......


----------



## donalddarneille

Guess I should spend more than 30 seconds dusting next time! But heck! The bottles look great now...... well maybe just one or two more refinements....


----------



## donalddarneille

Next shelf up.....


----------



## donalddarneille

And finaly the top shelf....


----------



## diggermeister

From RI Dig


----------



## baltbottles

I just spent the past 6 hours dusting and rearranging my display room. And I thought I'd post some pictures.

 Chris


----------



## baltbottles

Picture 2


----------



## baltbottles

Picture 3


----------



## baltbottles

Picture 4


----------



## baltbottles

Picture 5


----------



## baltbottles

Picture 6


----------



## bostaurus

Great pictures.  Like a mini Baltimore history museum.


----------



## sandchip

Sick!


----------



## ktbi

Love those plates and stoneware.  You really have it all displayed nice.  Great job...Ron


----------



## Road Dog

> ORIGINAL: baltbottles
> 
> I just spent the past 6 hours dusting and rearranging my display room. And I thought I'd post some pictures.
> 
> Chris


 
 Nice Bottles! What is the one I circled in red?.


----------



## Chuck1188

My small display


----------



## Chuck1188

Another


----------



## baltbottles

Road Dog that's an open pontiled J. Boyd & Son Baltimore early soda.

 Chris


----------



## Road Dog

Thanks Chris. It kinda stood out to me.


----------



## CMPharmD

Here is my collection of bottles/pharmacy antiques (it's a bit mixed, but bottles for the most part...) that I began in late 2007/early 2008....
 Looks like I'm going to have to ease up on collecting for a lack or room, but it's so hard![]

 (btw, singular, more detailed pics of my collection at this link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/crosem/sets/72157618275839796/ )


----------



## crabbergirl

Such nice displays I hate to show you my sad attempt. These are the only picutres I have with me at work and they are outdated. Yes I was a beginner at one time and I have issues with releasing some of my bottles that have memories attached. I do have an extensive collection of southern milks , still have boxes and boxes of sodas packed from our move 8 years ago . I designed this house to show my bottles through a number of windows. I really need to up date these pics! Oh and clean the windows sorry about that they are 28' from the ground.


----------



## crabbergirl

These are my little guys. Great shelf for them but need to stack a couple more up there. Really hard to reach so don't mind the dust.






 Will add new pictures when I have time to take them. I have a shelved window with insulators, a medicine window, a soda shelf, a whisky rack and that's just what is not packed up. I 'm all over the place if I find it I keep it. I need to settle on one topic and stick to it. But I am a hunter not a true collector I guess. I don't buy anything.


----------



## sandchip

Hey we all started in the same way.  Ain't a thing wrong with that display.  Y'all would laugh if you could've seen my bottle beginnings.


----------



## crabbergirl

Thanks Jimbo. I have been at it about 10 years but just never can let go of a bottle.  LOL!  These are the bottles we found this past weekend. After a good soak they land on the kitchen sill until I get tired of looking at them then they are dispacted to various places throughout the house.


----------



## crabbergirl

These are a few of my insulators. I am waiting for another shelf to be added then I will disply more.  The sun sets in this window every day so it is really cool when the light passes through them.


----------



## Rockhounder55

That looks great, crabbergirl. I wish I could display my insulators to catch the sun like that. I may have to think outside the lines and build a new shelf unit.  ~Mike


----------



## mainer1

Very nice displays I love the insulators I dont have many of them
 I am envious of people who get to display year round
 You see my wife is not a fan to say the least.
  But I can display them in the windows when the weather prohibits us from opening them. So needless to say my bottles in the windows are on borrowed time here in the great state of Maine


----------



## Plumbata

Nice stuff people, I hope your displays grow healthily this year!

 Here is one of the displays I had going here at school, most has been packed up and brought home already though.


----------



## old.s.bottles

Sooooo many bottles, cumulative prolly worth millions. I wonder what would happen to the bottle market if everyone put them on ebay all at once lol. Just made shelves for my bottles today. Ill have my bottle display up soon even tho I can only fill it up half the shelf space so far side by side.


----------



## madpaddla

Here is mine so far.   + or -  About 5 years of collecting.  The time goes by fast.


----------



## old.s.bottles

Here is a picture of my collection, I just put the shelves up a couple days ago in my room. Sorry for the bad pics with bad light.


----------



## earlyglass

Mike, That ain't no collection... that is a "soda spectacle on steroids"! 

 I see the couch is facing in the other direction... hmmm... Washington Taylors, Corn For The World, Louisville Eagles??

 Anyways, what a killer soda dispay!!

 Mike George


----------



## JOETHECROW

Pretty serious collection!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very nice.                      Joe 

 P.S. Congrats on your second post since 2003! You don't say much but, boy when you do,...WOW.[]


----------



## LC

How long have you collected to accumulate such a massive collection of bottles ?


----------



## earlyglass

Mike, 
 I have to get over there and take a seat in the blue leather sometime! I promise to bring a good bottle of scotch! 
 Great collection!!
 Mike


----------



## LC

You definitely have a truely magnificant collection , I am sure you already know that though . You also have them beautifully displayed .


----------



## LC

Two beautiful soda pops . I like the sodas well . I am within fifty miles of Cincinnati and have been attempting to collect sodas from there for years . I have not put a dent in the better sodas available from that area . I did see one fantastic soda collection from Cincinnati . The guy ran heavy equipment for Foley Construction Company in the seventies when they were digging up the river front area of the city and rebuilding . He was sure a lucky one to be able to clean up on a good thing .


----------



## Wangan

The barrels...the barrels...someday...someday...


----------



## old.s.bottles

nice museum you have there []


----------



## Poison_Us

OMG!   Museum is right.  Very very impressive collection and very nicely displayed.


----------



## T D

WOW Mike!  This is the best!  Please share with us how the lighted displays are constructed and lit.  Thanks for sharing!!@


----------



## CazDigger

Part of my collection, freshly dusted. Local pontiled squat sodas on top, Various NY State pint Saratogas, local early medicines, more Saratogas (quarts) and some dug, reglued pottery.


----------



## Penn Digger

Mike, awesome collection and display!

 Again, very nice collection Mark!   Would love to see some better close ups.

 PD


----------



## Penn Digger

Mike,

 Your collection reminds me of the Corning Museum posts by Joe the Crow.  One of the best collections I have seen posted of here.  Glad you have the dough to aquire all of that greatness.

 PD


----------



## JOETHECROW

> ORIGINAL: CazDigger
> 
> Part of my collection, freshly dusted. Local pontiled squat sodas on top, Various NY State pint Saratogas, local early medicines, more Saratogas (quarts) and some dug, reglued pottery.


 


 Mark,...I had a feeling you were "hiding your light under a bushel"  as the old saying goes. Really nice collection, and I can see that you go for quality. A lot of super nice pieces in there,...I like all the aqua meds,....especially the two lower left with the fern type motiff.....also the far left Merchant's Chemist ? with the way bent neck> (Is it a Merchant's?) Also,  what is the Stoddard-ish looking bottle to the direct left of the cologne? It almost looks like a Phoenix Bitters? and what a great grouping of Saratoga's,...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




       Again thanks,  Joe


----------



## bottlechaser62

Hi Mike,
 What a fantastic collection of bottles. We are  heading to Universal studios next month and stopping by Birmingham bottle show on the way. if you're close, let me know and I will gladly pay an admission fee to look at your collection!


----------



## CazDigger

Mike, thanks for posting! Not only is it a fantastic group of colorful and rare bottles, your displays really show them off in a way that highlights their beauty. That blue Afs is just remarkable! It's even whittled which you rarely see in sodas. Color, rarity, unusual shape/form, and whittled too!!! WOW!


----------



## ktbi

WOW....that's for both Mike and Mark...Impressive collections and artful display.  I feel like such a rookie!!!....Ron

 ((those all came from one privy - right??))


----------



## Brains

Heres an out-dated insulators-in-action display picture.  I've since addes a side pin, 3 more suspension insulators, and some diffrent (nicer) insulators.  I'd post a picture of my bottles, but i dont have enough to warrent making a display with them at the time.


----------



## GuntherHess

Your house looks like an electrical sub-station...


----------



## old.s.bottles

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> Your house looks like an electrical sub-station...


 [] I like it tho, Im gunna make an insulator rack now...well, not right now but at some point I will


----------



## cobaltbot

Wow Mike looks like Burton Spillers (sp?) super collection did!  And Caz nice bottles and like the privy pottery!  Cool display Brains, I need to do something with my insulators.  Also need to get off my #ss and get my window displays done.  They may have direct sunlight but are facing north so only for a little while?


----------



## JOETHECROW

> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL: CazDigger
> 
> Part of my collection, freshly dusted. Local pontiled squat sodas on top, Various NY State pint Saratogas, local early medicines, more Saratogas (quarts) and some dug, reglued pottery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark,...I had a feeling you were "hiding your light under a bushel"  as the old saying goes. Really nice collection, and I can see that you go for quality. A lot of super nice pieces in there,...I like all the aqua meds,....especially the two lower left with the fern type motiff.....also the far left Merchant's Chemist ? with the way bent neck> (Is it a Merchant's?) Also,  what is the Stoddard-ish looking bottle to the direct left of the cologne? It almost looks like a Phoenix Bitters? and what a great grouping of Saratoga's,...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again thanks,  Joe
Click to expand...

 

 Mark , Thanks for the email and the interesting story of your bottles.      Joe


----------



## RedGinger

> ORIGINAL: GuntherHess
> 
> Your house looks like an electrical sub-station...


 
 We are both cracking up, Gunth.


----------



## glass man

> ORIGINAL:  southernsodacollector
> 
> I am going to attempt to upload some pics of my collection.  This is my first try so excuse me if there are problems.
> 
> Mike Newman


 


 PRETTY FAIR COLLECTION FOR A BEGINNER! HEY WE ALL HAD TO START SOME WHERE![]JUST WISH I COUD HAVE STARTED WHERE YOU DID!!!MAN I LOVE COLOR AND YOU HAVE SUCH A WONDERFUL COLLECTION! THANKS FOR SHARING YOUR BOTTLES WITH US EVEN IF THEY ARE VERY MODIST![8D] REALLY GREAT!!!! JAMIE


----------



## old.s.bottles

I spy with my little eye a green flask on the bottom row of the flask section, what is that?


----------



## earlyglass

I spy the same thing... I am guessing a GIV-5 Masonic flask in a nice apple green color!


----------



## Road Dog

> ORIGINAL: southernsodacollector
> 
> Here is the blue one.


 Awesome collection Mike. The Alfs is my favorite fer sure. Great photos too!


----------



## Road Dog

> ORIGINAL: CazDigger
> 
> Part of my collection, freshly dusted. Local pontiled squat sodas on top, Various NY State pint Saratogas, local early medicines, more Saratogas (quarts) and some dug, reglued pottery.


 You got some beauties there Caz. We need some some close up Soda pics here guys Stat.


----------



## BRIAN S.

Wow ! Nice stuff and displays !
  Thanks for sharing !


----------



## CazDigger

Hey Road Dog, here's some of mine, starting from the left in my bigger photo
 AL Edic Utica Bottling Establishment
 SS Smith Auburn NY 
 J Lamppin Utica Bottling Establishment
 SS Smith Auburn


----------



## CazDigger

Next in line......
 Backus & Pratt Binghamton NY
 J Lamppin Utica Bottling Establishment
 Watertown Bottling Establisment
 JF Barker Syracuse NY (one of two known, the only pontiled soda from Syracuse - the blue ones are smooth base)


----------



## CazDigger

Next
 JF Barker & Co Syracuse NY aqua
 JF Barker & Co Syracuse NY blue
 J Mason & Co Utica NY Mineral Water
 S Smith Auburn NY 1856 KR S Water


----------



## CazDigger

Last ones......
 J Lamppin Mineral Water Utica Bottling Establishment
 S Smith Auburn, NY 1857
 Utica Bottling Establishment AL Edic Superior Mineral Waters

 If you noticed, the 2 AL Edics have that funky leaf/flap thing that Red is researching.


----------



## bottle_head9

Awsome sodas! Love the color on the Watertown, the neck on the blue J.F.Barker, and 1857 on the S. Smith. Excellent bottles![]


----------



## Road Dog

Thanks Caz, you have some awesome stuff there. If I had to choose, those Auburns are happnin!


----------



## BRIAN S.

Awesome displays everyone !
 And Mr. Newman .......... What a wonderful Collection , and so beautifully displayed !  VERY NICE INDEED !!!!!


----------



## RedGinger

Beautiful displays, eveyone.  They are very pleasing to the eye.  I have to say my jaw dropped when I saw Southernsodacollector's displays.  Holy Mackerel!  Great jobs everyone!


----------



## Chuck1188

What an absolute dream. 
 Very nice collection. 
 One day I will get there.....one day


----------



## potstone

Mike,
 Thank you for sharing photos of your absolutely beautiful collection. Itâ€™s obvious youâ€™ve chosen to collect only the best examples. You have created an unbelievable show piece. Wow!!! I must take my hat to you.
 Greg


----------



## Penn Digger

> ORIGINAL: southernsodacollector
> 
> Not the best photo, but here is a miscellaneous bottle cabinet. The first shelf has scarce Augusta, GA colored meds, including a Riverswamp Chill & Fever Cure with embossed alligator. The next two rows are my colored umbrella ink collection. A row of Drakes in colors follows on the 4th row. The fifth row has a few barrels and 3 southern bitters. The yellow square bitters is the only Dr. Tutt's Golden Eagle bitters known in the color. The bottom row has a couple of figural bitters, 2 cobalt Solomon's Bitters, and 3 sizes of the South Carolina Dispensary flasks (scarce in amber). This is it for tonight!
> 
> Newm


 
 Between those and the sodas, you have blasted the vast bulk of us out of the water so to speak on collections.  VERY NICE and thanks for sharing.  I have yet to check my powerball ticket tonight!?!?  Many thanks for sharing an AWESOME collection.  Perhaps some close ups would further feed us?  Please share.

 PD


----------



## baltbottles

> ORIGINAL:  southernsodacollector
> 
> Thanks for the nice comments. The next 2 photos are of a couple of the rarest southern colored sodas known - a pyramid shaped blue Alfs and a side black Alf's, from Charleston, SC
> 
> Mike


 
 This has got to be one of my favorite southern sodas. An early Baltimore Glassworks made piece most likely. The mold  and lip style is very similar to the sided sodas from Baltimore.

 Chris


----------



## blade

Southernsodacollector  can you post a picture of the soda bottle in the 5th display case, going from left to right, 3rd shelf down, kind of a pinkish color.
                   Thanx, Chris


----------



## sandchip

Beautimus!


----------



## blade

That's a beauty, I didn't know they came in that color. Do you have any Eastern sodas in your collection ?


----------



## Penn Digger

> ORIGINAL: southernsodacollector
> 
> Some of my historical flasks in a window.
> 
> Newman


 

 Awesome!  Show us some close ups please!!!!!


----------



## cyberdigger

Well, garsh... once in a while I get reminded how CRAPPY my bottles are.... I'm gonna cower over there in the corner, head hung low in shame.. bludgeon me or kick me now and then to remind me I am still alive, will ya?


----------



## JustGlass

Thats the nicest bunch of historicals I have ever seen displayed.  Awesome possom.


----------



## photolitherland

Jesus, thats probably 30 grand worth of antique bottles, my lowly bottle collection would whimper in fear and have its tail tucked in if it were anywhere near your collection.


----------



## sandchip

Say what?  I see 30k in there that you could put on one shelf.


----------



## blobbottlebob

What an inspiration. We should get prints made and sell them to benefit the forum so that people can have this at home to enjoy. The bottles are awesome. The display is gorgeous backlit like that. Absolutely stunning (and beyond the reach of mere mortals with budgets).


----------



## photolitherland

Just moved into a new apartment and set up some new shelves and has most of my bottles on it. 
 Bonus if you know whats on TV.


----------



## epackage

Back to the Future ???


----------



## photolitherland

haha, yup, the third one.


----------



## sketch

Chris,

 Where is the green seltzer from?
 Great display by the way!

 Tony


----------



## photolitherland

Its from Argentina, from the 30s. I bought it down in McAllen, TX.


----------



## ukpoisonman

My colour collection of standard hexagonal poisons.


----------



## JOETHECROW

ukpoisonman,...Really nice color run! Those look great together.


----------



## Steve/sewell

ukpoisonman great looking proportioned nicley and well displayed bottles.I love the color diversity.


----------



## surfaceone

Hello Rob,

 Man, this is a nice photograph. Well done, sir.






 If that's just the hexagonal guys, I'd hate to see your odd sizes. Come on, make me, will'ya...





 Trujillo was popularly known as 
 "Chapitas" (bottlecaps) because 
 of his love for medals. From.


----------



## sandchip

Very nice.  I love the vanishing point photo.


----------



## photolitherland

Man, those not to be takens are beautiful. Ive got a bunch of em, but some of those colors Ive never seen, great collection for sure.


----------



## Brandons Bottles

Here's mine. It may be small and full of new twist top bottles, but most of them were found in the woods.

 Most favorited items on this shelf
https://i1021.photobucket.com/albums/af335/4Taxidermy4/DSC03751.jpg

 Big time soda cos on this shelf
https://i1021.photobucket.com/albums/af335/4Taxidermy4/DSC03752.jpg

 The "OK" shelf
https://i1021.photobucket.com/albums/af335/4Taxidermy4/DSC03753.jpg

 The "Why do I keep these?" shelf
https://i1021.photobucket.com/albums/af335/4Taxidermy4/DSC03754.jpg"


----------



## cowseatmaize

Real nice displays, I'll have to see if if I got the dome cap for that Ball? jar though.  It's gotta have it's right hat on.


----------



## cowseatmaize

I can't find any here but check your stuff. I know I have some in Maine but I don't know when I'll be heading up that way again. I wouldn't spend any more that 10-25 cents though unless you get a great color match.
 Mine may not match the color of my jar but the one I have is on something similar that I use as a candy jar. Boston baked beans at the moment.


----------



## Brandons Bottles

If you are talking about the back left one, the ball mason, That one just had the bicentennial 1776 1976 stuff on it. It was given to me along mith a smaller twist top bicentennial by my uncle's grandfather before he passed away. If you want, i can take pictures to show you what I'm talking about.


----------



## cowseatmaize

That's OK, I 'm familiar. It still needs the correct hat and would be so close to the one I pictured you wouldn't be able to tell the difference, except color.I see them new and at thrift stores all the time.
 I get confured in this area but wouldn't your uncle's grandfather be you great grandfather? I'm even worse when it comes to second cousins and twice removed stuff.


----------



## Brandons Bottles

Ok Thanks, i'll look out for the lids. And I made a mistake- it's my blood aunt's father-in-law, so I'm not blood related to him. don't worry- I get confused with that stuff too.[]


----------



## glass man

WHAT SOME WONDERFUL BOTTLES! THANKS KRISTIAN FOR STARTING THIS...SINCE I POSTED I HAVE HAD TO SELL SOME BOTTLES..MAN IT LOOKS LIKE TEETH MISSING WITH OUT THEM ALL...OH WELL...WE NEVER OWN THEM ANY WAY THEY WERE HERE BEFORE US AND TO ME IT IS MY JOB TO SEE THEY MOVE ON AND KEEP GOING!! JAMIE


----------



## kostgar

Hello,
 Here's my NYC soda and beer display. Well, mostly NYC, there are a few Northern NJ, Philada and Long Island bottles too. A good portion of them is the ocean.

 All the best,
 Konstantin


----------



## slag pile digger

Great displays!!!! Picked up a new cabinet the other day.....just finished cleaning and loading it with some of  my bottles...boy is it hard to decide which one goes where[&:]..... Hope you enjoy.. Michael


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  kostgar
> 
> Hello,
> Here's my NYC soda and beer display. Well, mostly NYC, there are a few Northern NJ, Philada and Long Island bottles too. A good portion of them is the ocean.
> 
> All the best,
> Konstantin


 Very Nice, sent you an e-mail Konstantin.....Jim


----------



## cowseatmaize




----------



## dollarbill

I say I collect inks, glue's,dye's and polish bottles.But the fact is I may be becoming a Hoarder.Or pack rat if you prefer and seem to be collect every thing these day's.Not to mention over crowding .Well any way heres some bottles and stuff and a lot dust .


----------



## dollarbill

Every flat spot .


----------



## dollarbill

more


----------



## dollarbill

Some of the real collection


----------



## privvydigger

heres one i just got from new york
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-348476/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#348503


----------



## slag pile digger

Finally filled up my cabinet with all hutches.thought you would enjoy........ Michael


----------



## glass man

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize


 


    ERIC:I SEE SOME REALLY COOL LOOKING BOTTLES IN THERE! CAN YOU TAKE A CLEARER LOOKING PICTURE OF THEM? THANKS! JAMIE


----------



## privvydigger

here's a part of my collection along with pontil meds colored sodas my whiskey jugs and trading post indian


----------



## JOETHECROW

Looks real nice.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...Trading post Indian?...you mean the skull?


----------



## privvydigger

the picture shows him in front of the trading post with beads and arrow heads feathers with price tags hes in a glass front casket.  probably the 30s or 40s by the pic


----------



## JOETHECROW

Display looks great,..nice sodas, meds and stoneware....they all look great together, ...could we see some of the meds up close?


----------



## privvydigger

just look up my posts there all posted here......


----------



## 1977topps

My display. Mostly commons, but I like 'em!


----------



## 1977topps

More up to date photo of the collection.


----------



## privvydigger

nice pics and display 1977topps


----------



## 1977topps

> ORIGINAL:  privvydigger
> 
> nice pics and display 1977topps


 Thanks!  After I posted the photo, I realized the display could use a little dusting.  This looks a little better.


----------



## privvydigger

bottle shelf without dust is like digging without dirt


----------



## peejrey

what are the 2 small cobalt blue ones in the front?


----------



## 1977topps

> ORIGINAL:  peejrey
> 
> what are the 2 small cobalt blue ones in the front?


 
 They are both Wyeth bottles.  The one on the left is a medicine with matching dose cup that my girlfriend dug up.  The one on the right is Wyeth Collyrium eyecup and bottle.  I dug the eyecup and then found the bottle at a flea market. The large cobalt in the back is also Wyeth, BIM, 80 oz.  Picked up at a flea market for 5 bucks.  It's huge!


----------



## lowindo

I've dug these up hope u enjoy.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

Here is my Wilmington, NC collection!!  Enjoy!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

.


----------



## deepee45

I've just spent the last half hour browsing through some of the best pictures I've seen of bottle collections thanks for taking the time to show them its always interesting to see how other collectors show their prized items off as Im from England Im at a loss as to your main collecting lines are But do love your sodas cures/bitters & those lovely flasks which I think are everones favs.I dont have my collection on display I only have a limited amount of space so can only display my stoneware gingers & stouts 




 from one corner 




 Looking along my other shelf 




 Here Ive had to stich two pictures together not on the same quality as you's guys but I like it cheers


----------



## sandchip

Classy!  You'll probably get that shelf design stolen from you.  I like it!


----------



## deepee45

Cheers I made them from scratch Im now face with making more for the other walls as I now have enough to fill them to I may have start in another room altogether []


----------



## jnoon

Very nice!


----------



## Ratzilla

Oh my! Some great collections here, great displays, more fun than an auction catalog, I can't afford most of the stuff in them anyway.  Here's what you get (or at least what I've gotten) from 10 years of heavy digging and yard sale scrounging..


----------



## Ratzilla

The other side of the room...


----------



## Ratzilla

Had to wait for daylight to photo the windows.


----------



## Ratzilla

The other window


----------



## Ratzilla

whoops, first window didn't upload, have to try again.


----------



## cyberdigger

Absolutely KILLER, Tom!!!! [][][][][]


----------



## Road Dog

DAaaaaaaaaannnng!  I'm all about your collection Ratzilla. We need some closer pics. Surprise us.[]


----------



## Ratzilla

Have to wait until the sun comes back around tomorrow to take more pics...


----------



## cyberdigger

I see you have a couple 6-strings.. do you jam?


----------



## sandchip

I can't imagine having so many kewel sodas!


----------



## Ratzilla

Hi Cyber...yeah, I'm a guitarist of no great skill, also have been the bass player in 3 bands, but they've all pretty much folded...was it me?  Can't play too loud in the glass room, though, the bottles might wander off the shelves[:'(]


----------



## JOETHECROW

Great looking collection Rat!! good job for a decade worth of digging/hunting.


----------



## Ratzilla

A closer shot of one window...


----------



## Ratzilla

and the other.


----------



## Ratzilla

Some non-sodas. I always thought the little Craig's Golden Tonic (far left) was sort of cool, but know nothing about it as far as origin, rarity, etc. - anyone?


----------



## Ratzilla

back to the other window again.


----------



## Ratzilla

And one final shot for today from a corner I didn't show before. Alas, the booze is cracked[], but it is original!


----------



## Steve/sewell

Nice bottle display Ratzilla,I think I have purchased a few pontiled meds from you over time.You do go by the same name on ebay correct.I picked up a real nice rounded bottom flat half pint sized WHARTONS WHISKEY 1850 CHESTNUT GROVE made at the Whitney glass works from you three years ago.Nice booz bottle you dug that one up didnt you,NICE.Where at in Mullica Hill are you located.I live in Sewell.


----------



## Road Dog

Thanks for the extra pics! Awesome stuff!


----------



## Steve/sewell

Ratzilla here is the Chestnut Grove pocket Whiskey.Its a great looking bottle.


----------



## cyberdigger

Man, you guys are practically neighbors! You should set up some dixie cups and a string to chat.. []


----------



## glass man

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> I LOVE COLOR AND THIS IS THE MAJORITY OF MY COLLECTION. i LOVE TO SEE THE SUNLIGHT SHINE THROUGH THE BOTTLES. THAT'S WHY I HAVE MY DISPLAY IN FRONT OF THE WINDOW.
> JAMIE


 

 GLAD I POSTED THS 17 OF THE BOTTLES IN THIS PIC. HAVE MOVED NICE HOMES...OH WELL...JAMIE


----------



## Ratzilla

Hey Steve you're not far from me, I'm right on Main St.  Glad you like the Wharton's, I didn't dig that one, sold for the guy who did.  Didn't dig the Booz, either - came from a collection I bought from a 90 year old guy a few years back, either he or his mom(details were hazy, but hey, he was 90) found it in a drawer of some forgotten piece of furniture in the attic of their farmhouse.  Weird where stuff ends up!


----------



## CazDigger

> Classy!  You'll probably get that shelf design stolen from you.  I like it!
> 
> _____________________________
> 
> Jimbo


Classy!  You'll probably get that shelf design stolen from you.  I like it! 

 _____________________________



 Hey, maybe he stole the idea from ME! lol

 These are all Central NY State ginger beers, mostly from Syracuse and neighboring towns.


----------



## Road Dog

I think ya both stole from me.LOL []


----------



## potstone

Tom,
 I forgot about all your great sodas's, you have a first class collection!!! One of these days I would like to stop back 
 over to your place and enjoy them up close and personal.
 It's been to long.
 Greg


----------



## Road Dog

> ORIGINAL: deepee45
> 
> I've just spent the last half hour browsing through some of the best pictures I've seen of bottle collections thanks for taking the time to show them its always interesting to see how other collectors show their prized items off as Im from England Im at a loss as to your main collecting lines are But do love your sodas cures/bitters & those lovely flasks which I think are everones favs.I dont have my collection on display I only have a limited amount of space so can only display my stoneware gingers & stouts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from one corner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking along my other shelf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Ive had to stich two pictures together not on the same quality as you's guys but I like it cheers


 
 I wonder how rare one of these type of bottle from Ohio is ? Saw one the other day at a toy show. Had some pretty cool pics and writing on it. It did have a base chip though.  Awesome collection you have there by the way.


----------



## CazDigger

Hi Rory, there are several ginger beers from Ohio, some are very common, some very rare. Not sure which one you are talking about but in general they run $10-250 depending on rarity. Sounds like a Christian Moerlein from Cinci? with lots of writing. probably $60?? Local NY gingers are what I collect. Some are super common and tuff to sell for $15, some are one-known and the most I have heard for one is $1000. I don't follow ginger beers from other areas too much , so i can't say for sure what prices they bring.


----------



## Road Dog

Thanks for the info. I picked it up this morning for 30 bucks. I don't collect the type , but always thought they were Kool and this seemed like a nice one.


----------



## farmgal

Amazing all the wonderful displays. Kind of made me miss digging. It's been quite a while since I have been here or posted. I've really enjoyed searching thru all the posts and seeing so many new names and a few old name. My life has gone to the dogs. For real. So bottle digging has been put on hold. It really made today my Birthday special to come back and so and feel the love you all have for your bottle and digging passion. I have that love for my dogs...all 41. Hugs, farmgal...


----------



## woody

Happy Birthday!!!!! []


----------



## JOETHECROW

> It really made today my Birthday special to come back and so and feel the love you all have for your bottle and digging passion. I have that love for my dogs...all 41. Hugs, farmgal...


 

 Happy Birthday Farmgal,....wondered where you'd been?? (Hey we all go away sometimes for awhile) Hope it's been a good day for you.


----------



## photolitherland

Oh man, those ginger beers are freaking amazing, I only have one, I dont think there were ever any in Arkansas, Ive never seen one.


----------



## splante

here is a small display of some of my acl  soda bottles. at this time I do not display most of my bottles they are stored in old antique soda crates.


----------



## myersdiggers1998

Here's some of mine .


----------



## myersdiggers1998

/


----------



## myersdiggers1998

another


----------



## CazDigger

Very nice Gordon, what is the ginger beer on the left? Are the blobs mostly Watertown? Have you been watching construction sites up there, seems like a lot of development in that area past year or 2.


----------



## myersdiggers1998

the whole top shelf is watertown bottles


----------



## myersdiggers1998

most of the construction is on the base and in a non bottle area.I have over 40 different watertown bottles,with variants and growing,cant find any makers historys from here though...[]


----------



## CazDigger

Very nice!, other than the Briggs, those are SUPER rare ginger beers!


----------



## myersdiggers1998

there is one more even rarer one from here ,i saw it once ,dont recall the maker ,if you see any i dont have let me know.


----------



## bostaurus

Still no good place to display bottles.  They are scattered here and there.  These are the latest but they are living in a closed cupboard...just took them out for air.


----------



## bostaurus

The Barbed Wire bottle in the back is seriously crooked.


----------



## JOETHECROW

Those look nice together Melinda...


----------



## bostaurus

Thank you, Joe.  I look forward to the day I can get them all together and display them.  
 I need to post an up close photo of the embossing on the barbed wire bottle.  I can't figure out what the picture is supposed to be...


----------



## casperwhiskey

Hi Ratzilla, What is the applied Seal Beer on the 3rd Shelf?


----------



## the ham man

thought this thread could use a bump


----------



## cobaltbot

Mr. Ham Man,

 Very nice job with the display and presentation about Ellicott City milks at the Baltimore Club meeting last night. The future looks bright!


----------



## the ham man

Thanks Steve. I'm just really happy I was able to do the showcase.  I'm glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## justanolddigger

I just redid my fireplace mantle, usually my wife won't let me decorate with bottles, mostly keep them in my bottle den, but she liked it when I was done


----------



## justanolddigger

A couple of Chestnuts, the middle one I got from kungfufighter, I like it a lot


----------



## justanolddigger

The cabins were all dug, the one on the right is a lable only Anchor bitters from Holland MIch, the middle one is a pretty hard to find semi cabin C N SHEPHARD GRAND RAPIDS MICH


----------



## epackage

Nice stuff...


----------



## justanolddigger

A couple of Mineral Waters I dug, the cobalt is an iron pontil BRANDS MINERAL WATER TOLEDO, another hard one to find

 Hopefully I can keep them up there for a while, I get to see & enjoy them more when they are right out in front of me all the time....Bill


----------



## SAbottles

Wow, lovely display, Bill.


----------



## idigjars

Very nice Bill.  Paul


----------



## sandchip

Looks like somebody heard about the rule of 3.  Dang good looking display, Bill.  The glass, the wood, the rock, just all look great together.


----------



## captcadillac

That C N SHEPHARD is a nice one and the Toledo mineral waters is a hard one to find.
 Over the years I have tried to buy or trade for a Sherpards but always came up short somehow.
 Here is shot of a few bottles I dug up out of my boxes and added them to my one all types of bottle shelf.
 Captcadillac


----------



## deepbluedigger

A shelf in one of two cabinets. These are all English pontil meds, with one early black glass soda water in the middle (dates about 1815, and one of my favorite bottles even though it isn't a medicine).

 The papers propped up at the back are the British patent specs for Cephalick Snuff (1773) and Essence of Peppermint (1762), with bottles for those two medicines on the same shelf.


----------



## captcadillac

A really nice looking display. 
 The flare lips are always nice when they come out with the lip intact.
 Nice arrangement,
 What are the two upright papers in the back about?
 CaptCadillac


----------



## captcadillac

Never mind explaining about the two papers in your post. Its early and I am not awake yet.
 CaptCadillac


----------



## TJSJHART

HELLO.


----------



## TJSJHART

MINE #2


----------



## TJSJHART

ANOTHER


----------



## TJSJHART

LAST..


----------



## ChrisP1

Deepblue,

 Very classy display... probably the nicest I've seen.  I also love your black glass soda!  

 ChrisP


----------



## JGUIS

Finally decided to put a couple of my displays up.  This is the bottle part of my local collection.


----------



## JGUIS

Both sides of the kitchen sink hold colors, labels, as well as pontils and some flasks.


----------



## JGUIS

Smalls/samples


----------



## JGUIS

Some pipes.  The stems are original, and were both found behind a mantle in an abandoned house.  Someone bumped it, and dislodged the one on the bottom.  It's such a pain to get the shadowbox open and reclosed, that I haven't got around to straightening it back up.  Last one for me, thanks for looking.


----------



## cobaltbot

Awesome Josh, I bet some of those local pharms have a few more sizes for you to get,  Lots of sodas but not too many beers from New Lexington?
 Great smalls case.

 P.S. - great old post to bring back!


----------



## TwistedTea12

I'm really loving that anchor bitters really gotta get 1 of those 1 day


----------



## epackage

Nice stuff Josh...


----------



## JGUIS

Thanks guys.  Unfortunately, our whole county is void of beers.  Unless there's an unknown ale from Somerset Ohio.  I am always on the hunt for anything local, but have never found a local med anywhere but in the dirt.  Milks and acl sodas are the only thing I've ever been able to buy, which sucks, especially during the winter months. You can't tell because of the flash, but the local display is underlit with white leds.  Looks great, but takes crappy pics without using a tripod.


----------



## cecilia

do you guys only have info about certain regions ginger bottles? i have a Thomas and co ginger beer bottle that i cant find info on the only info i have is in the book bottles and beyond the show the stamp  that was used . 
 (Thomas & co roodepoort )


----------

